# Paris Hilton - and her friends have an incident while leaving grand opening party of the new club "Bootsy Bellows" in West Hollywood 26.6.2012 x42 MQ



## beachkini (27 Juni 2012)

(38 Dateien, 9.526.385 Bytes = 9,085 MiB)


----------



## Mandalorianer (27 Juni 2012)

*AW: Paris Hilton - and her friends have an incident while leaving grand opening party of the new club "Bootsy Bellows" in West Hollywood 26.6.2012 x38 MQ*

wasn da los ?  zumindest hat Paris mal ein Höschen an  :thx:


----------



## beachkini (27 Juni 2012)

*AW: Paris Hilton - and her friends have an incident while leaving grand opening party of the new club "Bootsy Bellows" in West Hollywood 26.6.2012 x38 MQ*

Sie soll Drogen konsumiert bzw. bei sich gehabt haben und wurde damit fotografiert. Daraufhin hat sie die Fotografen angegriffen und wollte die Speicherkarte haben


----------



## Sachse (27 Juni 2012)

*AW: Paris Hilton - and her friends have an incident while leaving grand opening party of the new club "Bootsy Bellows" in West Hollywood 26.6.2012 x38 MQ*

Paris lernt es auch nie 

sie ist einfach nur dumm dumm dumm

schickes Höschen btw


----------



## Punisher (28 Juni 2012)

*AW: Paris Hilton - and her friends have an incident while leaving grand opening party of the new club "Bootsy Bellows" in West Hollywood 26.6.2012 x38 MQ*

Paris ist geil


----------



## krawutz (28 Juni 2012)

*AW: Paris Hilton - and her friends have an incident while leaving grand opening party of the new club "Bootsy Bellows" in West Hollywood 26.6.2012 x38 MQ*



beachkini schrieb:


> Sie soll Drogen konsumiert bzw. bei sich gehabt haben und wurde damit fotografiert. Daraufhin hat sie die Fotografen angegriffen und wollte die Speicherkarte haben



Aber sie wusste immerhin, das da eine Speicherkarte ist !


----------



## Q (28 Juni 2012)

*AW: Paris Hilton - and her friends have an incident while leaving grand opening party of the new club "Bootsy Bellows" in West Hollywood 26.6.2012 x38 MQ*



> Rough night for *Paris Hilton* ... the heiress got banged up last night when she was caught in the middle of a paparazzi fight inside a Hollywood parking structure.
> 
> Hilton was leaving the new Bootsy Bellows nightclub on Sunset Blvd. with her old pal *Brandon Davis* and some other friends ... when a man in their group tried to pry a photog's camera out of his hands. An eyewitness tells us the photog tried to hit the dude with his camera.
> 
> ...


tja dann. :thx: für die lustigen Bilder


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Juni 2012)

*AW: Paris Hilton - and her friends have an incident while leaving grand opening party of the new club "Bootsy Bellows" in West Hollywood 26.6.2012 x38 MQ*

Also, wie da die Kerle rumlaufen...happy09 - dem einen Typen hängt die Hose zwischen den Kniekehlen und frau darf seine riesige karierte Unterhose bewundern - und dem zweiten hängt gleich die ganze gewaltige Bierwampe aus dem Hemd und über den Gürtel runter... tststs...mahlzeit47


----------



## DER SCHWERE (28 Juni 2012)

*AW: Paris Hilton - and her friends have an incident while leaving grand opening party of the new club "Bootsy Bellows" in West Hollywood 26.6.2012 x38 MQ*

Pack schlägt sich,Pack verträgt sich. Hätte meine Omma Gesagt.
Ach so, ich find Paris toll :thx: Beach​


----------



## Jone (28 Juni 2012)

*AW: Paris Hilton - and her friends have an incident while leaving grand opening party of the new club "Bootsy Bellows" in West Hollywood 26.6.2012 x38 MQ*

Das ist halt mal wieder unsere Paris .... Danke für die klasse Bilder.


----------



## beetle (28 Juni 2012)

*AW: Paris Hilton - and her friends have an incident while leaving grand opening party of the new club "Bootsy Bellows" in West Hollywood 26.6.2012 x38 MQ*

Spitzenbeitrag


----------



## comatron (28 Juni 2012)

*AW: Paris Hilton - and her friends have an incident while leaving grand opening party of the new club "Bootsy Bellows" in West Hollywood 26.6.2012 x38 MQ*

Paris und Drogen ?

Niemals - die doch nicht !!!


----------



## aron66 (30 Nov. 2012)

*Paris Hilton upskirt while fighting with a papparazzi 27.06.12 PAPPARAZZI RANGELEI + UPSKIRT x 4 mq*

:thumbup:


----------



## 123wecker (30 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Paris Hilton upskirt while fighting with a papparazzi 27.06.12 PAPPARAZZI RANGELEI + UPSKIRT x 4 mq*

geile bilder


----------



## Jone (30 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Paris Hilton upskirt while fighting with a papparazzi 27.06.12 PAPPARAZZI RANGELEI + UPSKIRT x 4 mq*

Da bleibt einem die Spucke weg :drip: Danke für die sensationellen Bilder


----------



## boerndt (1 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Paris Hilton upskirt while fighting with a papparazzi 27.06.12 PAPPARAZZI RANGELEI + UPSKIRT x 4 mq*

immer wieder nett


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Paris Hilton upskirt while fighting with a papparazzi 27.06.12 PAPPARAZZI RANGELEI + UPSKIRT x 4 mq*

typisch Paris


----------



## assel (1 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Paris Hilton upskirt while fighting with a papparazzi 27.06.12 PAPPARAZZI RANGELEI + UPSKIRT x 4 mq*

:thx:fürs posten Paris ist echt der Hammer :thumbup:


----------



## exstence (1 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Paris Hilton upskirt while fighting with a papparazzi 27.06.12 PAPPARAZZI RANGELEI + UPSKIRT x 4 mq*

tyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## beachkini (1 Dez. 2012)

Hab sie mal angehangen, auch wenn die wohl alle doppelt sind. Bitte immer die Suchfunktion nutzen! Du kennst ja sogar das Datum der Bilder und hättest sie daher auf jeden Fall sehen müssen, wenn du danach gesucht hättest


----------



## argus (25 Dez. 2012)

so kennt man paris


----------



## Apfelsaft44 (2 Jan. 2013)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## Larrington (29 Mai 2015)

huch.. und da liegt se am popo  ^^


----------



## kUlim1nd (6 Juli 2015)

Thanks !!!


----------



## feimo9 (7 Juli 2015)

Poor Paris. She doesn't need people hassling her.


----------



## luckyohnepepper (20 Juli 2015)

schicke Sonnenbrille


----------

